# 600 visa for my wifes brother ?



## Facey (Nov 2, 2014)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi just like to get some input from the wise people here.
My wife is from Philippines and we have just had our first child 3 weeks ago. I work 11 12 hours a day and my wife is finding it hard and I would like to bring her brother here for 3 mouths .my wife brother has just finished 4 years at uni and now a radiologist .We have been married for near 2 years and she get her full time visa in 4 months .I was wondering if I can sponsor him for the 3 months as I did with my wife. my wife came here for a 3 month visit when we first meet and we did every thing bye the book .Any input would be very helpful


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

He can only apply for a tourist visa you can not apply for a family sponsored visitor visa as he is not your direct family (you can't sponsor in law's).

Some embassies will allow you to provide financial assistance to the applicant to support their application and others will say that the onus is on the applicant. Unfortunately it is just the luck of the draw.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme (Feb 20, 2014)

Facey said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi just like to get some input from the wise people here.
> My wife is from Philippines and we have just had our first child 3 weeks ago. I work 11 12 hours a day and my wife is finding it hard and I would like to bring her brother here for 3 mouths .my wife brother has just finished 4 years at uni and now a radiologist .We have been married for near 2 years and she get her full time visa in 4 months .I was wondering if I can sponsor him for the 3 months as I did with my wife. my wife came here for a 3 month visit when we first meet and we did every thing bye the book .Any input would be very helpful


Hello,
I don't think you can sponsor him under family stream tourist visa. As it says you must be a relative of the applicant (brother in-law is not consider as your family under immigration definition). When your wife becomes PR she can sponsor him under Family stream but not you. However, he can still apply for subclass 600 visa and you can still " Invite" him.


----------



## Facey (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for the input 

So can I show money for him I was thinking off 4k for a 3 month stay and also do a letter to invite him to come here and meet his new niece and see some off the sites like Australia zoo dream world that type off thing ?


----------



## Facey (Nov 2, 2014)

I am Australian Born and Bred


----------



## Oh8'sjustme (Feb 20, 2014)

Facey said:


> Thanks for the input
> 
> So can I show money for him I was thinking off 4k for a 3 month stay and also do a letter to invite him to come here and meet his new niece and see some off the sites like Australia zoo dream world that type off thing ?


I'm not sure what you mean about show money. If you are referring it as a "Bond" then that's up to immigration if they will asked you to put a bond as a guarantee. But most people who put bond are those sponsors who sponsored someone under Family Tourist visa stream. One thing I am certain, you need to write an invitation letter signed and dated, stating your going to cover the cost of his trip,food,house etc and explain the reason why you want him to come for a holiday here in Oz, also you have to provide your current bank statement showing the balance($$).

He still need to satisfy " genuine visitor criteria" to the immigration. Does he work in Phils? does he owned property in Phils? If so, he have to provide "Employment Certificate or Letter from his Employer, if he has property named to him, he can provide certified copy of property title(house,land etc..). He also need to write a letter stating the reason of his visit and it's also important if he can state his commitment to return to the Philippines before his visa expired if he will be granted a visa.

Immigration might ask his birth cert and your wife birth cert (proof of their relationship). I suggests you check DIBP website for document checklist.

Thanks


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Facey said:


> Thanks for the input
> 
> So can I show money for him I was thinking off 4k for a 3 month stay and also do a letter to invite him to come here and meet his new niece and see some off the sites like Australia zoo dream world that type off thing ?


I presume you are referring to your brother in law being able to prove that he has the necessary finances to fund his holiday.
Even though you are not related you can still write him an invitation letter, stating that you will cover all his expenses while he is in Australia.
He should get a letter from his employer stating he is on holidays for 3 months and has a job to return to. Also evidence of financials and land holdings should be included. His real difficulty will be proving that he will return to Philippines.
Once your wife is a PR she could sponsor him on a visitors herself, we have done that for 3 of my wife's sisters and 1 of her brothers. We had to pay a security bond for the brother and his wife, but nothing for the sisters.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

The Department say the applicant needs $1,000 per month in their funds, but this is treated very different by many Case Officers. Some allow you to show that and accept your letter of support, others want that in the applicants account. Having too much in their account in relation to their income also can ring alarm bells (they wont ask why so much money). But then other than a letter from me 3 applicants got 12 month visas showing no money at all.

As above the main point you need him to prove is reason to return.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree with ampk. Every embassy has their own rules. When my husband (then fiance) applied for his tourist visa they would not accept any of my financial information they said that the onus was on him.

I assume Philippines is like Egypt where the wages are quite low? If this is the case then a huge amount could be an issue. Also a one off deposit of $4k could raise alarm bells too.


----------



## Facey (Nov 2, 2014)

He is not working as he has just finished his study. The 4 k is for his spending money while here in australia I will support him and I will also say in my letter he will be staying with us for the hole 3 months and all food and housing will be paid bye me. my wife when we did this I showed 4k did the same letter and covered all her expenses while he is in Australia.
Is it hard to bring a brother here then a sister cause they are the only kids in there family? There mum and dad are hard working people with good jobs .When I brought my wife here his sister I opened a new bank account that showed 4k for her spending money
I am hoping if I do it the same way they will say yes and we did every thing bye the book when I brought my wife here for her first visit. eg showed spending money was back on a plane 2 days be four visa run out stayed with me the whole time cover all her expenses while he is in Australia. So I am hoping because we did every thing right that may help us in this case as they have seen we played bye the rules and caused no problems


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You may face an issue because he has no job which means no incentive to leave Australia. 

All you can do is try. As I said each embassy as different and Cairo would not accept any accommodation or financial support that I offered but Philippines might be different.


----------



## Oh8'sjustme (Feb 20, 2014)

Facey said:


> He is not working as he has just finished his study. The 4 k is for his spending money while here in australia I will support him and I will also say in my letter he will be staying with us for the hole 3 months and all food and housing will be paid bye me. my wife when we did this I showed 4k did the same letter and covered all her expenses while he is in Australia.
> Is it hard to bring a brother here then a sister cause they are the only kids in there family? There mum and dad are hard working people with good jobs .When I brought my wife here his sister I opened a new bank account that showed 4k for her spending money
> I am hoping if I do it the same way they will say yes and we did every thing bye the book when I brought my wife here for her first visit. eg showed spending money was back on a plane 2 days be four visa run out stayed with me the whole time cover all her expenses while he is in Australia. So I am hoping because we did every thing right that may help us in this case as they have seen we played bye the rules and caused no problems


Hello facey!

I understand you've done the same thing when you sponsor your wife, maybe gf back then without problem. However, Immigration is unpredictable, and putting 4k money to your brother in-law's account is quite questionable for someone who doesn't have job/business/ or any other type of income in Philippines. Immigration is not ignorant especially in Manila office, they know the standard of living and income generally for most Filipinos in Philippines.

Most Filipino applicants who were refused tourist visa to Australia is because they did not meet genuine visitor criteria, that doesn't mean they're not genuine but they did not able to convinced the immigration that they are genuine. Having No Job/Business is difficult when applying TV, because Immigration will suspect that a person might or likely no reason to return to their home country after their visit.

I have no job when I applied my 1st tourist visa as I just finished Uni at that time. I made thorough research as to what I can submit that will suggest I have reason to return that will satisfy immigration, despite the fact that I am unemployed( I have income but not employed). I successfully obtain 3 months tourist visa without No further stay condition on it. There are other ways to satisfy genuine criteria just have to be resourceful I guess.


----------

